# Vape Shops in Jbay



## Waldo van Huyssteen (6/11/16)

Hi Guys 
I'm currently a student and almost heading home for the holidays. Yes I live in Jeffreys Bay, whoop whoop!!!! 

I was wondering, as i'm relatively new to the vaping community, is there vape shops in Jbay to refill on juice etc? I can't imagine a holiday without vaping

Thanks in advance


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

Waldo van Huyssteen said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm currently a student and almost heading home for the holidays. Yes I live in Jeffreys Bay, whoop whoop!!!!
> 
> I was wondering, as i'm relatively new to the vaping community, is there vape shops in Jbay to refill on juice etc? I can't imagine a holiday without vaping
> ...



This was asked before in 2014 and according to Google the answer is still no, apparently you guys like surfing more than vaping. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-there-any-vape-shops-in-knysna-and-jefrreys-bay.t6702/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waldo van Huyssteen (6/11/16)

Thanks @blujeenz, Guess i have to stock up before I go down for the summer. It sucks though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/11/16)

PE is only 75kms away and we have a massive vape shop and lounge in 9th Ave, Walmer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> PE is only 75kms away and we have a massive vape shop and lounge in 9th Ave, Walmer


There you go @Waldo van Huyssteen it reminds me of that old cigarette slogan "_I'd ride a mile for a Camel_" but corrected for inflation and interest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spikester (7/11/16)

@Carlos maybe you can help out with this question.


----------

